# Skipper and Scooter: Pirates of the Caribbean



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*
Pirates of the Caribbean
FaeryBee Fantasy Productions
Starring: Skipper and Scooter
Directed by: Peachy





Yo Ho Ho and a Bottle of Rum!


​*


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

So cute!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Ha....fierce looking little pirates out looking to secure a load of rum for someone's infamous spice cakes....arrrrrr.....


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

How cute. Good job Peachy!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh my skipper and Scooter you are now starring in the famous movie Pirates of the Caribbean but where is your eye patch... Now how did you guys get to come to the Gold Coast to star in this movie? Did peachy get you guys to play a good part in the movie? Wow peachy you are a very clever little bird to have your own production studio..Keep up the good work Peachy?.....


----------



## Sammiejw (Oct 30, 2011)

Ahahaa! Brilliant! I love these filmed themes!

Whatever would happen if they were caught at the Moulin Rogue *Blush*  x


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh wow, I see the new motion picture is already going to hit the theatres!
Of course any respectable pirate must have his own parrot, Peachy was spot on with all the details and Skipper and Scooter are perfect for their roles.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

"Hey Skip, it's great that we're doing another sea movie but I hope we'll get to keep our feet dry and away from sharks this time. OMG, look there's a giant octopus ahead!" - Scooter voicing a new concern

"Oh quit ye griping and relax, ye landlubber. We'll get our biggest paycheck from this picture and that Kraken is CG, not real!" - Capt. SkipSparrow

"Scooter is a Scaredy Cat, Scooter is a Scaredy Cat! AARGH!" - Mr. Macaw taunting 

"Hey Skip, let's see if this musket fires real or blank bullets!":evil:

"Scooter is a Good Budgie, Scooter is a Good Budgie!"


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Skipper*

OOPS!!

That was just a little too close. Where 's the prop master??I thought these props were supposed to be fakes??? OFF with his head!!!!! NO No wait. to the gang plank with him. Or better still, We have not had a good old fashioned keel hauling for a good while. How about it gang? Any calls for mercy??
Great fun!! Jo Ann:budge:


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

When peachy directs the sequel you should make one of the lovebirds a sea monster. lol

Or or how about a remake of War of the Gargantuans? Its like one of my favorite japanese monster movies. You can have them destroying Tokyo LOL I love love those kind of flicks.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Skipper and Scooter look quite at home on their pirate ship!

_Argghhhh, ye landlubbers! Haul it away! Scooter, right to starboard! Due North! Arrggggggggh, we've got some a-plunderin' to do!!_

_Aye aye, Captain! You hear that, ya dogs! Heave the ropes! Fly the flag! There is nobody on the seven seas who can hide from us our treasure!_

They are just perfect in their new roles, I vote that they play the characters instead of Johnny Depp!  :clap: 
Loved it! Good job, Director Peachy  I hope the boys shared some of their treasure with you!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Brienne said:



So cute! 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Susan!



Jonah said:



Ha....fierce looking little pirates out looking to secure a load of rum for someone's infamous spice cakes....arrrrrr.....

Click to expand...

 Ummm, did someone say "Rum Cake!" 



kcladyz said:



How cute. Good job Peachy!

Click to expand...

 Hey! Why are you thanking Peachy?
WE are the stars - Peachy just the Director! 
Skip 'n Scooter



LynandIndigo said:



Oh my Skipper and Scooter you are now starring in the famous movie Pirates of the Caribbean. 
Peachy you are a very clever little bird to have your own production studio..Keep up the good work Peachy

Click to expand...

 Did you see all the gold in the chest on the pirate ship? I wonder if we'll get to keep it. 
Skip n' Scooter.



Sammiejw said:



Ahahaa! Brilliant! I love these filmed themes!

Whatever would happen if they were caught at the Moulin Rogue *Blush*  x

Click to expand...

  I'm not sure we could post that on the forum! :laughing:



aluz said:



Oh wow, I see the new motion picture is already going to hit the theatres!
Of course any respectable pirate must have his own parrot, Peachy was spot on with all the details and Skipper and Scooter are perfect for their roles. 

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Ana! 



Jedikeet said:



"Hey Skip, it's great that we're doing another sea movie but I hope we'll get to keep our feet dry and away from sharks this time. OMG, look there's a giant octopus ahead!"

Click to expand...

 I think when it comes down to it, Scooter might surprise you at how BRAVE her really is. 



Jo Ann said:



We have not had a good old fashioned keel hauling for a good while. How about it gang? Any calls for mercy?? Jo Ann:budge:

Click to expand...

Jo Ann, I'm so glad you enjoyed the movie! 



kcladyz said:



When peachy directs the sequel you should make one of the lovebirds a sea monster. lol

Click to expand...

 Now that is an interesting thought. 



StarlingWings said:



Skipper and Scooter look quite at home on their pirate ship! 
They are just perfect in their new roles, I vote that they play the characters instead of Johnny Depp!  :clap: 
Loved it! Good job, Director Peachy  I hope the boys shared some of their treasure with you!

Click to expand...

Thank you, Miss Star. 
I think I hear the movie script you sent may be the next blockbuster we'll be starring in! Skip 'n Scooter*


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> Hey! Why are you thanking Peachy?
> WE are the stars - Peachy _just_ the Director!
> Skip 'n Scooter


Well behind every great budgie actor is a great director! And I am partial to peachy lol


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

What swashbuckling pirates they make 
Heave Ho me hearties, hoist the mainsails lads an extra tot for all who put their backs into it. We need to catch that ship The Black Pig. ........

Another adventure awaits episode ?:budgie:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Skipper and Scooter I hope you have Bundaberg Rum in that bottle as our Rum is the best to drink and no I didn't see the gold in the chest..... How about Skipper and Scooter starring in a movie with Nicole Kidman......


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Very cute! They need a parrot sitting on their shoulder!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Pretty boy said:



What swashbuckling pirates they make 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Cathy!



nuxi said:



Very cute! They need a parrot sitting on their shoulder!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Gaby -- they have a parrot on the ship - did you see him? He just isn't sitting on their shoulder. *


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

LynandIndigo said:


> Skipper and Scooter I hope you have Bundaberg Rum in that bottle as our Rum is the best to drink and no I didn't see the gold in the chest..... How about Skipper and Scooter starring in a movie with Nicole Kidman......


Hey I wanna be in a movie with the beautiful Nicole Kidman too!



nuxi said:


> Very cute! They need a parrot sitting on their shoulder!


I can just picture a Macaw sitting on a budgie's shoulder!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Peachy reported in a recent interview that directing Mac Macaw was much more difficult than working with Skipper and Scooter.

Mac was most interested in trying to get all the seagulls watching the filming to pay attention to him. 
He simply wouldn't stay on task with the scenes and kept screaming: "Hey, pretty gull -- Look at ME!" while
trying to show off his feathers. *


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Peachy should also hire Jack the Monkey, who was Capt.Barbossa's thieving little rascal from the prior movies.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *Peachy reported in a recent interview that directing Mac Macaw was much more difficult than working with Skipper and Scooter.
> 
> Mac was most interested in trying to get all the seagulls watching the filming to pay attention to him.
> He simply wouldn't stay on task with the scenes and kept screaming: "Hey, pretty gull -- Look at ME!" while
> trying to show off his feathers. *


Ah, tut tut, vain old thing. Macaws these days, honestly!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Since Skipper and Scooter are the stars (and now Peachy is the director ) I believe we'll keep the focus on them and keep "Jack the Monkey" and his ilk out of it. *


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

The funny thing is that picture looks real enough to be true! I'm almost expecting Captain Jack Sparrow (ha ha name even fits with the birdie theme!!) to appear! Awesome shot, Deb - oh, I mean Peachy.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

* Thanks, Madonna!*


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Thanks, Gaby -- they have a parrot on the ship - did you see him? He just isn't sitting on their shoulder. *


Yes,I saw the parrot! What's his name?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ohh -- the parrot doesn't like his real name so he just goes by "Mac". He's a very vain male and thinks all the females should flock to him and give him unending validation and admiration. It's was a bit of a problem when they were filming so Peachy closed the set to all but the cast and crew.*


----------

